# If you couldn't be a XXXXX



## Red Devil (16 Jan 2011)

I thought this might be an interesting topic for potential recruits like myself.

I'd like to ask existing and former members of the forces  - if you had you were to re-start your career, and couldn't have the same job, which forces job would you take instead?

Thanks.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2011)

Combat Engineer


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (16 Jan 2011)

Infantry.

Failed the eye test, and took another route. (No regrets)

Got lucky enough to be in a LOG unit that did alot of combat type stuff in the field.


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Infantry.
> 
> Failed the eye test, and took another route. (No regrets)
> 
> Got lucky enough to be in a LOG unit that did alot of combat type stuff in the field.



TacHel pilot, or medic at a field amb. Tons of respect for both of those trades. Hell, lots of respect for most trades, but those two stand out just a bit in my eyes.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jan 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Combat Engineer, blowing stuff up is cool.


----------



## Nostix (16 Jan 2011)

Which MOC is 'professional billionaire'?


----------



## Nauticus (16 Jan 2011)

Infantry.


----------



## ballz (16 Jan 2011)

Can't say my career is really started since I haven't even finished training yet, but right now my trade is Infantry and if I had to switch I'd switch to Combat Engineer or JAG Officer


----------



## yoman (16 Jan 2011)

JTF2 Ninja Sniper!!!

But really:

NCM: AESOP 
Officer: Pilot


----------



## Sully (16 Jan 2011)

Fighter Pilot!! (including the possibility of "ejection seat" wings! LMAO!)


----------



## Fatalize (16 Jan 2011)

If I couldn't be a Gunner i'd have to try out combat engineer.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2011)

Reg force?

Armoured recce....(I know, it's not a real trade).

Something in the Navy? I always wanted to travel...my friend is in the Navy and he was talking to me from Tonga....


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Jan 2011)

RegF: AESOP, Medic, or MP (actually those are the choice I put on my CT  ;D)

PRes, Medic, or Armoured back when they still had the AVGP's... once they went to Iltis and G-Wagon it lost a lot of it's cool factor for me.... Either that, or I woulda gone Something Navy...


----------



## dimsum (16 Jan 2011)

HCA; civ opportunities are amazing.  Although AESOP would be pretty cool as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2011)

Electrician.  Only for the money I could make when I got out.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jan 2011)

Pharmasist. Good to go after you retire.


----------



## brandon_ (16 Jan 2011)

even though i'm just beginning Fresh off DP2A (PRes Inf) I wouldn't mind being a Clearance Diver in the Navy, or a Combat Engineer would be awesome.


----------



## Flips13 (16 Jan 2011)

Hull Tech,

Instead went Infantry Para/Recce, wasn't bad anyways.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Jan 2011)

We had nothing like CSOR or JTF2 when I first joined. I definitely would have tried those. Kids these days, they don't know how good they have it!

Regardless, I've finally made it into the SAS (Saturday and Sunday)  ;D


----------



## chrisf (16 Jan 2011)

If I couldn't be a sig op, I'd be ecstatic. Trucker maybe?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (16 Jan 2011)

MARS Officer

I found out flying on Sea Kings that I really enjoy sailing.


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Jan 2011)

NCM: AES Op or CBRN Op

Officer: Int O or ACSO


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Jan 2011)

Officer: Navy Log O
NCM: Hull Tech


----------



## gcclarke (16 Jan 2011)

Marine Systems Engineering Officer I guess, but that might be cheating, as that's the trade I actually enrolled under. If I can't pick that... eh, AerE?
NCM? Fire Control Tech.


----------



## Avor (16 Jan 2011)

Pioneer, I like the beards.


----------



## The Gues-|- (17 Jan 2011)

MP


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jan 2011)

Officer: Armor O or Pilot
NCM: Armor Crewman or Flight Engineer


----------



## Red Devil (8 Feb 2011)

Thanks for your responses everyone (including the tongue in cheek ones).  AES Op was my first choice, so I'm glad to see it mentioned several times.
I recently completed the CFAT and 'qualified' for all trades. Now waiting on pre sec. due to time spent out of Canada. This site help keeps me sane while waiting. :camo:


----------



## Dou You (8 Feb 2011)

Red Devil said:
			
		

> This site help keeps me sane while waiting. :camo:



Cheers to that! There's no doubt that I'd be out of my mind if I had to wait without the help of this site.

And I have also barely even started my career in the CF, but if I had have gone NCM I would have involved my Kin degree and went the medical route with Med Tech...or if I was feeling adventurous (and extremely in shape) possibly SAR Tech.


----------

